# Sexual intercourse positions?



## DEVIL_MAY5 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm about to get married and I think I need to spice up my sex life with my wife, is there any DVD or video about sexual positions but no actors, I mean cartoons or moving figures, you get the point, any ideas please?
P.S: my wife to be is ballet dancer and did some belly dancing courses so no worries from the flexibility issues, I mean advanced methods is welcomed

Thank you in advance​


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Google is your friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> Google is your friend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Google animated sex position videos. They have all kinds of positions demonstrated. If you want to avoid arousal by going with animated be aware that these are tastefully done but they can bring about some arousal. The one I am talking about the link was posted here so maybe you can search this forum for sex positions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

Ohh to be young and a virgin again. Hey, there are many possibilities and positions. The most common is the missionary position. Guys prefer doggy style, but this does not do much for most women, as it does not bring clitoral stimulation...so beware, it often is one sided.

I don't think you should analyze this topic too much. I think our bodies and imaginations can work wonders without studying the topic. You have a penis and she has a vagina. It is your job to get your penis into her vagina. How you go about accomplishing that, is open to interpretation. Its not as hard (no pun intended) as you think, unless one is overweight.

What I would encourage you to do is look up methods of foreplay and romancing...that is the key to successful intimacy for the two of you, but moreso for your future wife. Remember, women are like crock pots and men are like microwaves. She is going to take longer to warm up! TAKE YOUR TIME! Don't ever rush it, unless you both are burning with hot passion for each other and the process of sex can be like 5-10 minutes.

Research how to romance your wife and how to effectively practice foreplay.

Twenty Ways to Romance a Woman - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

7 Romantic Gestures That Make Women Swoon (Guys, Take Note!)

http://goarticles.com/article/Best-...s-You-Must-Know-To-Be-A-Women-Killer/1204535/

6 Foreplay Moves She Loves - AskMen

6 Foreplay Moves She Loves - AskMen


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Your Guide for Sex Tips


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Seldom discussed but one of our favorites is starfish position. But I agree the male quest for the ultimate position can lead you to disappointment...better to take your time and explore on your own!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Lordhavok said:


> Your Guide for Sex Tips


That is the site ^^ (has it all !).... this is the specific LINK to all those crazy positions with names..kinda like "the Sims" animation... List of All Sex Positions

How about a Sex Game like this >> Discover Your Lover Adult Board Game Review

Most DVD's will have REAL People in them for the spicing ...I think that is even better (but we like a little porn)...

This is full of educational "Spicing the sex life up" DVD's...Loving Sex Instructional DVDs for Couples


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't realize that my wife and I do a lot more positions than I originally thought based on the sex tips site. I just assumed the minor variations were grouped. Hmmm...learn something everyday, and I also learned that I'm more creative than I thought...


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Missionary style, but with her legs together, while your legs are on the outside and you move up and down her body a few inches stimulating her clitoris and she grabs your butt hard into her at the same time.

Giving her oral with a small vibrator at the same time to orgasm.

Doggie style with her legs tight together, yours on the outside and grab her shoulders ramming her all the way inside.

69 with her on top, so she has control and is comfortable but grab her butt so she can't squirm away when you oral her to orgasm.

Even try anal with her, but use a lot of lube and be gentle, only a little in her at first and then more.

Her legs up over her head, you hold her legs back and penetrate her.

Spoon position.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> That is the site ^^ (has it all !).... this is the specific LINK to all those crazy positions with names..kinda like "the Sims" animation... List of All Sex Positions
> [/url]


Okay, that site is awesome!! I can't wait to show that to hubs. Of all the times I made Sims have sex when I was a kid....and now here is a site where they do just that!! ROFL!!!!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> That is the site ^^ (has it all !).... this is the specific LINK to all those crazy positions with names..kinda like "the Sims" animation... List of All Sex Positions
> [/url]


The Mrs and I will be trying each and every of the positions listed though a few have already been attempted  looks like a great way to experiment .......... though some positions looks impossible but others are quite ummmmmm interesting  !!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

some of those are hard to explain in the ER.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

:iagree: Yeah, some of them should have disclaimers

not intended for adults over _________. Do not attempt if you have a heard condition, high blood pressure, or have a bad back. If pregnant, consult your doctor before use.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> Google is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------

